# MyoPharma Epibolin



## rob_lasane (Apr 9, 2011)

*Epibolin Supplement Facts:*

*Serving Size:* 1 Capsule 
*Servings Per Container:* 60

*Amount per Serving:*

2a,3a-epithio-17a-methyl-5a-androstan- 17b-ol                                                                 15mg

*Other Ingredients:* Rice Powder, Magnesium Stearate & Silicon Dioxide.

Anyone here try this ? I've done the research seems results are mostly positive. Should I be taking a organ cleanse during the cycle? or would that diminish the effects.
 I have a month cycle for free then I plan on running 1-androRX about 6 weeks later.

Would triazole/Activate be a good stack pct wise ?


----------

